# icloud drive plein sur un device et vide sur un autre



## roquebrune (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir

Ma femme a un macbook pro avec le dernier OSX et un iPhone 7+ avec ios 12 et sur son icloud drive des deux cotes elle a tous ses documents
elle a un ipad de l' ecole avec ios 10 dessus  avec le meme compte icloud que son iphone et son macbook et icloud drive reste vide

les permissions sont accordées partout 
pourquoi ca reste vide ?

merci


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir , 

ça le vide ??


----------



## roquebrune (30 Septembre 2018)

non , simplement il n' apparait pas sur l ipad avec ios 10 , pas un seul fichier


----------



## guytoon48 (30 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,
Il faudrait, je pense, mettre l’iPad à jour. iOS X est déjà bien loin!!


----------



## roquebrune (30 Septembre 2018)

Impossible c’est marqué comme dernière version pas de maj possible


----------



## guytoon48 (1 Octobre 2018)

Tu as regardé dans le dossier « fichiers »?
Contrôler également que iCloud Drive est activé dans Réglages


----------



## roquebrune (1 Octobre 2018)

Oui iCloud Drive est bien activé


----------



## roquebrune (2 Octobre 2018)

Maintenant ça marche
Il fallait juste du temps sans doute
Bizarre


----------

